# Oil filter leak



## japple (Apr 26, 2009)

I just did my first oil change on my 08 NBC (2.5L) and I can't get the oil filter to stop leaking. I bought the filters from GAP, they are Hengst E27 D125. I put the new o ring in tab side up and everything looked good. I measured the new filter and it's 1/6" or 4mm longer than the one that was in it. The difference is the ends are not flat on the new one. Is this enough of a variation that it might be preventing the o ring from seating ?
TIA 
- Jim


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

This may sound like a stupid response but did you put some oil on the rubber gasket (O-ring)?


----------



## japple (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I put oil on the o ring. It looks like the length of the Hengst filter was the problem after all. Filter from the dealer worked fine.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Mr. Tarmac (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm having the exact same problem with my 09 Jetta (2.5). Did the change last weekend, and it's slowly weeping oil from the top of the filter canister. I cant' figure it out.
On Sunday, I re-drained the filter housing and removed it. I inspected everything. Gasket look ok, threads look ok, etc. I re-installed it, torqued it to 25 nm, and topped off the oil that I drained. It still weeps. ??


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Oil filter leak (japple)*

Allways use oe vw filters.


----------

